# Ipconfig for Mac



## zydecomon

Hi,

I need some help in finding the Mac equivilant to pc's ipconfig.

My problem is that my pc seems to have lost the DNS Suffix, therefore I have lost the internet. My girlfriend uses Mac and she gets the internet. If I can get the DNS suffix off of her Mac, I can possibly get the DNS Suffix manually entered.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ferendon

HDD > Utilities > Network Utility

Apple > System Preferences > Network

Don't know how to manually set the DNS suffix, but if you create a new location and/or new connection you should be able to bypass the issue altogether.


----------



## Couriant

question is, are you pulling an address or is it set statically?


----------



## Ferendon

And do you know the good/bad ranges for IP addresses? If it's 10.x.x.x or 169.254.x.x then those are bad IPs. Not the only ones, but those are common... I do DSL tech support specifically for Macintosh, and I deal with it alot lol.


----------



## Couriant

there's no 'bad' range  Just private range and public range  oh and scientific purposes


----------

